# QSC active PA speakers



## Milkman

Wow!

I just checked out a small but ferociously powerful QSC system in my local shop.
http://www.qscaudio.com/products/speakers/K_Series/


This rig could easily fit in the back seat of any car and delivers bone crushing SPL with amazing fidelity.

My only concern is that you'd want at least three mains per side to minimize hotspots. Anyone sitting in the line of fire would be slaughtered if you try to fill a large room.

Still, the sound was surprising.


----------



## ronmac

I have been researching these, but haven't found anyone locally that has them in stock.

It would be nice if Yorkville offered a powered 12" 2-way in a wooden cabinet. I love my EF500P rig, but at 89lbs. per ...


----------



## Guest

I tried very hard to try a K8 with my Axe-Fx and the local distributor here was so unbelievably anti-customer I gave up entirely. By all accounts they're _very_ nice montiors. I'm trying to let all my monitor quest go now and just be happy with the E10P. Wish it didn't have the carpet on it...


----------



## Milkman

I have a lot of Yorkville stuff, and as much as I hate to say it, the QSC gear I tried yesterday, although not cost competitive, is a higher level of technology.

Smaller, more powerful, better clarity.


----------



## sivs

The system I play on most regularly is all QSC active. I love it, the clarity and punch is there and they seem to be extremely well built. We've also got a comprable Mackie system that cost a lot more if I recall correctly, and I'd take the QSC over it any day.


----------



## bluesmostly

Milkman said:


> I have a lot of Yorkville stuff, and as much as I hate to say it, the QSC gear I tried yesterday, although not cost competitive, is a higher level of technology.
> 
> Smaller, more powerful, better clarity.


+1 on this one. just got a pair of QSC K12's - they are the best sounding powered speakers I have heard. they are amazing. 

We have a pair of Yorkville Unity speakers for our PA up until now. They are 900 watts each, cost $1500 ea. weigh around 100lbs and sound pretty good. the K12's cost around $1000 ea. 1000 watts, are less than 1/2 the size, and weigh about 40lbs! and they sound much better! unbelievable bass, clarity, and frequency response from these speakers. 

I bought one to use with my AXE FX and after trying them decided to buy 2 more to replace the Yorkville's for the PA.


----------



## Guest

bluesmostly said:


> I bought one to use with my AXE FX and after trying them decided to buy 2 more to replace the Yorkville's for the PA.


Ever A/B the K12 against a Yorkville E10P? You guys have got me wondering if I should have held out to try a K12 now...argh.


----------



## Milkman

bluesmostly said:


> +1 on this one. just got a pair of QSC K12's - they are the best sounding powered speakers I have heard. they are amazing.
> 
> We have a pair of Yorkville Unity speakers for our PA up until now. They are 900 watts each, cost $1500 ea. weigh around 100lbs and sound pretty good. the K12's cost around $1000 ea. 1000 watts, are less than 1/2 the size, and weigh about 40lbs! and they sound much better! unbelievable bass, clarity, and frequency response from these speakers.
> 
> I bought one to use with my AXE FX and after trying them decided to buy 2 more to replace the Yorkville's for the PA.


My problem with replacing my mains with these is the fact that I'd need at least three cabs and subs per side. Also, there's concern about hotspots and nodes. They're not really designed as line array boxes.


----------



## bluesmostly

iaresee said:


> Ever A/B the K12 against a Yorkville E10P? You guys have got me wondering if I should have held out to try a K12 now...argh.


HI Ian, no, I haven't tried the E10p. Is that a newer generation speaker from Yorkville? I have their 55 model, which is about the same size as the QSC and it sounds like a tin can beside the K12. 

Hey Milkman, a couple of the guys in the band are concerned about the K12's ability to 'fill the room' and disperse the sound wide enough - that is what you mean by 'hot spots' is it? what does the term 'line array box' mean? 

I have a philosophical debate going with a couple of bandmates on this issue because for most of our gigs I prefer to play at lower volumes and play to the dance floor rather than try to 'fill' the room with concert-like volumes, we just don't have the right gear to pull that off effectively and it ends up sounding like crap and being too loud and distorted. for all of our large outdoor gigs our sound is done by a soundman with appropriate gear anyway.


----------



## Guest

bluesmostly said:


> HI Ian, no, I haven't tried the E10p. Is that a newer generation speaker from Yorkville? I have their 55 model, which is about the same size as the QSC and it sounds like a tin can beside the K12.


Yea, the E10P is new this year. Smaller than the NX55P -- which I too thought sounded like ass. Funny how something can sound so great with music (the NX55P sounded great at L&M when I was listening to a full music piece though it) but sound like ass when you play the Axe-Fx through it. The E10P is pretty darn good. But heavy, and cloth-covered. I'm just using it for personal monitoring now -- my guitar signal to the room is going direct to the mains board. So something lighter would be nice, even if it didn't push as much air as the E10P, since I'm running it at a really low volume.



> Hey Milkman, a couple of the guys in the band are concerned about the K12's ability to 'fill the room' and disperse the sound wide enough - that is what you mean by 'hot spots' is it? what does the term 'line array box' mean?


Yup, that's what he means -- it's very directional speaker. Where you point it is where it sends sound. Off axis things trail off quickly. Makes it great for personal monitoring though; very easy to aim it at you and not have it bleed in to mics.


----------



## Stefano

iaresee said:


> (the NX55P sounded great at L&M when I was listening to a full music piece though it) but sound like ass when you play the Axe-Fx through it.


That's funny, my Axe-FX sounds killer through our NX-55P's! I find those boxes sound great with the whole band.


----------



## Guest

Count_Chocolat said:


> That's funny, my Axe-FX sounds killer through our NX-55P's! I find those boxes sound great with the whole band.


I'm talking about Axe-Fx --> NX55P, not a full mix from the band. Could have been just the one I had made available to me. A full mix sounded great through it, no doubt about that. But Axe-Fx alone was not pleasant.


----------



## Stefano

FYI,

I run the axe direct to the mixer(Mixwiz 16:2) then to Driverack(x-over set to 100Hz) out to two NX-55P and two LS720P subs. Killer sound coming from the Axe-Fx, with or without the band.


----------

